# Bedding Bass



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So i have a few bedding bass in front of my dock. I also have a very limited fly assortment. Everything i throw on them they bump, but wont eat. The beetles and bugs are hatching really abundantly right now. Should i try a bug pattern fly for these smaller bass? Thanks.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

When I find a bed I use rubber salamanders... you might try to find a fly that resembles salamanders. I googled and found a couple that kinda sorta don't look like one.

http://www.washingtonflyfishing.com/gallery/streamers/p26718-salamander-flies.html























http://www.theflyfishingforum.com/forums/share-patterns/13107-salamander-bugger.html














Jim


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Nothing like a good ole' Wooley Bugger.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Where can I pick up some woolys?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Bass pro, 

Pretty easy to tie up though...


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Bass pro, 

Pretty easy to tie up though...


----------



## Flymastershane (Dec 9, 2009)

A good bluegill imitation should do the trick.


----------

